# Grafting?



## DLtoker (Jun 7, 2007)

So, just doing some thinking and I want to try grafting with other species of Cannabis and maybe even tomatoes or something just for the heck of it.  First off, I don't even know if grafting is possible with MJ.  Secondly, How the heck do you graft in the first place???  So, I suppose I am asking for some literature pertaining to grafting.  Any help?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2007)

yes it's possible (from what I read) to graft the same species....but man your in for one massive amount of research. It is complex as hell man. I'll google around and dig up some links man. Check back.....this one is going to take me a while. I think its an interesting topic.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess I'll post everything I can find tonite dealing with layering and grafting there will be more

http://www.martindalecenter.com/GradBioscience_6_Bot.html#BOT-COUR-PROPAGATION

http://www.sparknotes.com/biology/plants/lifecycle/section4.rhtml

This site you'll have to dig around. They have all sorts of videos and stuff.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/news/plants_animals/botany/

I'll dig around some more. keywords "Botany: Grafting" or use layering or propagation. I gave you at least a nights read so far.

Here is a how to for cacti. http://www.cacti.co.il/grafting.htm


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 7, 2007)

I have Robert Clarkes book Marijuana Botany and it has directions for grafting cannabis. I'll find it later and post them.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I have Robert Clarkes book Marijuana Botany and it has directions for grafting cannabis. I'll find it later and post them.


 
thanks man, totally forgot about that being in there.
http://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice... Thanks guys.  Time to get down!


----------



## HappyCat (Jun 8, 2007)

I wonder what grafts are possible.

Definately keep us updated, this is a most interesting topic!


----------



## HGB (Jun 10, 2007)

you can graft marijuana to hops  

grow both close togather and make a couple cuts in two stem's(one from each plant) and interlock them, wait a few weeks then cut one from the other depending on which way you want to graft  

hey up mutt brother    pass'n by and thought i would post in this thread....  and grab a couple links, thanks for researching and share'n the info

grow on

:48:


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 10, 2007)

Ah! Wow.  Now that is a very easy way to graft.  Will the new growth on the grafted shoots start to show qualities of each this way?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 11, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> you can graft marijuana to hops
> 
> grow both close togather and make a couple cuts in two stem's(one from each plant) and interlock them, wait a few weeks then cut one from the other depending on which way you want to graft
> 
> ...


 
Hey bro. Hope all has been well, I'll pop in and make a visit at the other place. Just gettin back in the saddle if ya know what I mean.
I never knew you could graft two different species together. I thought they had to be the same species otherwise hormones or somethings might conflict. Sort of like a chemical entered our bodies our bodies would reject and create anti-bodies to fight. Thought the same type of rule applied to botany. hmmmm might have to try that one out when I get up and running again. I have some thoughts on good tobacco (love the history channel and discovery "how it's made" and stuff) and MJ. grow them just like you said intertwining.


----------



## HGB (Jun 12, 2007)

all good this way mang  

think about pears and apples .... they graft well togather right?   so do many other plants  

keep it simple like and just grow and have fun....

hormones can drive a man mad so I don't play with those  

grow on

:48: 

QUOTE=Mutt]Hey bro. Hope all has been well, I'll pop in and make a visit at the other place. Just gettin back in the saddle if ya know what I mean.
I never knew you could graft two different species together. I thought they had to be the same species otherwise hormones or somethings might conflict. Sort of like a chemical entered our bodies our bodies would reject and create anti-bodies to fight. Thought the same type of rule applied to botany. hmmmm might have to try that one out when I get up and running again. I have some thoughts on good tobacco (love the history channel and discovery "how it's made" and stuff) and MJ. grow them just like you said intertwining.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mutt (Jun 12, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> hormones can drive a man mad so I don't play with those


 
Your telling me....I don't even want to go there


----------

